# The Ditch 30th!



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

My first time. Fished with Raytog and Walter had a good time.
Interesting place .Lots of noise from traffic and construction made it kind of difficult to have a conversation with other anglers .Lots of other kayakers and boats for a week day . Caught my first red from the yak and 3 small specks.
Was a pleasant day a little chilly at 8am when i got there but sun warmed it up until the clouds arrived around noon.
Oh the launch fee was $10 no parking fee.
I'll be back!


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

walter and i met werner at the launch at 8 am annd after gearing up headed for the discharge. the water was so smooth you could see your reflection. the temp at the outflow was around 48 degrees but the tide was out and it was kinda shallow. there were quite a few boats already there so i made my way back down around an island and hooked up on a small 13 incher. i was using a chartruese 1/4 oz.jig with 4" swim mullet in white/grey. i set my anchor, called walter on the radio to come join us and it was on. from 9 to about 12 o'clock i know i caught 30 trout and got 2 keepers at a little over 14". i pulled my anchor to go to the head and about that time werner pics up a nice red at 18".

when i got thru with my buisiness, i went up to check out the cove and the boats were packed in that little area, i dont know how anone could cast. thats not for me , so i headed back to the spot and started picking at the again, and not long after i got a keeper red for myself. 

i like the place and look forward to returning" during the week" , i cant see myself doing a weekend ,because i can see it getting packed. when we got back to the launch we got a few picks, i packed my cooler ull of snow , and loaded up.
i cant say i've had a better time in quite some time, and it's always a pleasure to fish with walter and werner. walter should be posting some pics and maybe some video with his knew go-pro. i think there might have been as many kayakers as boats out there and i saw some people i knew and met some folks i didnt.

till next time, good luck to you guys this saturday.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Good job guys. I met Walter on the water yesterday. Would have like to have met you guys too. Maybe next time.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

robchoi said:


> Good job guys. I met Walter on the water yesterday. Would have like to have met you guys too. Maybe next time.


Maybe you'll come back for a second round on Saturday! I've got about 8 people meeting there! Hope to see you!


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I haven't gotten out to Chesapeake Yachts yet, is it true that you have to get a praking pass and pay the fee? Or is it just the same as last year?


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

c.story said:


> I haven't gotten out to Chesapeake Yachts yet, is it true that you have to get a praking pass and pay the fee? Or is it just the same as last year?


Just pay $10, put it in an envelope, and that's all....drop it in the box! Make sure you put down your vehicle identification and tag # on it.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

wannabeangler said:


> Maybe you'll come back for a second round on Saturday! I've got about 8 people meeting there! Hope to see you!


Sorry, I won't be able to get out on Saturday. Good luck.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

robchoi said:


> Sorry, I won't be able to get out on Saturday. Good luck.


Think I saw you heading towards the ditch as I was coming back towards the bridge around 10:30 or so.Right after that I met up with walter and he sait he met you.
I want be able to make it tomorrow either .Good luck yo you guys that are going.
Maybe next week.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

robchoi said:


> Sorry, I won't be able to get out on Saturday. Good luck.


It was slow today....you didn't miss out. Ya'll caught all of the fish to be caught...lol


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

robchoi said:


> Sorry, I won't be able to get out on Saturday. Good luck.


Rob,
Have you become a father? I wasn't following for 40 days.

Joe


----------

